# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Новости с улыбкой

## Irina

*Новости с улыбкой. 

Надеемся, что порция нелепых новостей поднимет вам настроение!*

*Драже для ароматизации... кала разработали донецкие парфюмеры.* "Чудо-таблетки" будут продавать в аптеках (в украинских так точно), сообщает Vgorode.ua.

- Теперь человеку не нужно будет стесняться специфического запаха кала при дефекации, а также эти драже помогут заменить неприятный запах при выпускание кишечных газов наружу, наполняя при этом воздух приятным ароматом. Драже основаны на специально разработанной молекуле аромодексикал, эта молекула работает по принципу маленького спонжа, который распространяет запах при соприкосновении с продуктами бактериального метаболизма, которые скопились в кишечнике, - умничают продавцы.

Разнообразие ароматов поражает: пряный аромат травяной зелени, дуэт ванили и персика, запах тёплого океана и даже unisex-аромат Calvin Klein One.

Медики же не воспринимают новинку всерьез. А вы?

*Полчаса стирки в машине пережил котенок*

Четырехмесячный персидский котенок, принадлежащий жительнице Австралии, выжил после того, как постирался вместе с одеждой. Предположительно животное запрыгнуло в стиральную машину, чтобы поспать на сложенной в барабан грязной одежде. Когда пришло время стирки, Роджерс засыпала стиральный порошок, средство для полоскания,
захлопнула дверцу машинки и запустила 30-минутный цикл, пишет Lenta.ru.

Когда стирка закончилась и австралийка начала выгружать чистое белье, она услышала мяуканье, доносившееся из машинки, а затем увидела котенка. Животное доставили в ветеринарную клинику, где дали антибиотики и прописали мазь - из-за порошка у кошки начали слезиться глаза.
*
Как женщины толкали трактор*

И напоследок… Кому-то покажется это смешным, кому-то довольно грустным и прозаичным. Уникальные фото опубликовало региональное издание "Кур’ер". Женщины толкают трактор… Завести движок служебного трактора группе сотрудниц "Зеленхоза" удалось с пары попыток. В кадре - ни одного мужчины. Вспоминается про "коня на скаку остановит…".

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

> В кадре - ни одного мужчины


Мужчина в кадре есть, и он там где и должен быть.  
А вообще тема толковая. Надо и улыбнуться от новостей, а не только плакать как чаще всего у нас получается.

----------


## Irina

*Рижской думе подарили портрет градоначальников, написанный половым органом* 

 27 мая 2010

Известный австралийский художник, творящий под псевдонимом Прикассо, написал портрет мэра Риги Нила Ушакова и вице-мэра Айнара Шлесерса.

Художник известен тем, что рисует картины своим половым органом, сообщает портал Delfi.

Произведение искусства было создано по просьбе развлекательного портала Mango.lv, после чего передано в городскую думу. Портал надеется, что Ушаков и Шлесерс оценят этот вклад в развитие города.

Mango считает, что этот портрет решит идеологическую проблему. До сих пор в городскую галерею традиционно попадали портреты лишь мэров, на этом же портрете изображены сразу два градоначальника.

Также портал считает, что многие туристы, узнавшие о том, что в городской Ратуше есть портрет, написанный таким необычным способом, устремятся в столицу, принося ей доход.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Швейцарец отстаивает в суде право на «горный нудизм»*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ЖЕНЕВА, 28 мая. В Швейцарии начались судебные слушания по делу о том, имеют ли право граждане путешествовать по горам в обнаженном виде.

Как сообщает BBC, это первый подобный процесс с того времени, как администрация швейцарского кантона Аппенцелль-Иннероден законодательно запретила этот вид туризма.

Исковое заявление в суд подал мужчина, который был оштрафован местными сотрудниками правопорядка за то, что разгуливал по горам, «одетый» лишь в массивные альпинистские ботинки и с походным рюкзаком за спиной. Прогулки по территории кантона нагишом стали популярны в прошлом году, особенно среди туристов из соседней Германии. Местное население от этого явно не в восторге.

Немецкоязычный Аппенцелль-Иннероден находится на северо-востоке Швейцарии и считается одним из самых консервативных кантонов страны, его жители крайне религиозны.

Мужчина-швейцарец, чье дело слушается в суде, подвергся штрафу на сумму в 200 франков. Как утверждали очевидцы, он голым пересек поляну, на которой устроили пикник жители одного из горных сел.

Согласно швейцарским федеральным законам, публичный нудизм не является преступлением, так что у истца есть неплохие шансы выиграть дело. В зале суда мужчина появился одетым, более того — застегнутым на все пуговицы.

----------


## Irina

*
Американец пересек Ла-Манш на воздушных шариках*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Житель США Джонатан Трапп пересек Ла-Манш на связке разноцветных воздушных шариков, сообщает Sky News. Американец стал первым в мире человеком, которому удалось пересечь пролив между Францией и Великобританией таким необычным способом.

36-летний Трапп поднялся в воздух в плетеной гондоле с разноцветными воздушными шариками, наполненными гелием, в графстве Кент. Через три часа мужчина приземлился в капустном поле во Франции, отрезав от связки несколько шаров.

Описывая свои ощущения от полета, Трапп отметил, что путешествие проходило спокойно и он всю дорогу наслаждался открывавшимися видами. "Чрезвычайно красиво и при этом так умиротворяюще!" - поделился впечатлениями американец.
Месяцем ранее, в апреле, Джонатан Трапп поставил мировой рекорд по длительности полета на воздушном шаре - он без приземлений преодолел 109 миль (примерно 170 километров) над Северной Калифорнией.

----------


## Irina

*Пьяный казах вел машину в коньках* 

АСТАНА, 1 июня. В казахстанском Актюбинске автоинспекторы задержали водителя BMW в состоянии алкогольного опьянения. Когда ему предложили покинуть машину и пройти медицинское освидетельствование, выяснилось, что 30-летний мужчина обут в коньки для фигурного катания, передает портал Yoki.

Курьезный инцидент произошел на прошлой неделе. По словам задержанного, он направлялся на каток, расположенный в один из торгово-развлекательных центров города.

По информации старшего инспектора управления дорожной полиции областного департамента внутренних дел Нины Зиновьевой, водитель-фигурист, скорее всего, будет лишен прав, так как находился в нетрезвом виде.

Никакого наказания за управление автомобилем в коньках законодательством не предусмотрено.

Напомним, в Венгрии спящий водитель автомобиля вызвал настоящую панику на дорогах. Он проехал почти 50 километров по встречной полосе оживленной автомагистрали. 

Жолт Наджи, 61-летний лунатик из Венгрии, проснулся от того, что в окно его машины стучали полицейские. Оказывается, во сне он умудрился припарковать свой автомобиль на берегу озера Балатон,

----------


## Irina

*Британцы предсказывают погоду по длине юбок
*
ЛОНДОН, 31 мая. Аналитики продаж британского отделения аукциона eBay обнаружили зависимость между изменениями погодных условий и длиной юбок, которые покупают посетительницы онлайн-ресурса, сообщает Lenta.Ru со ссылкой на Daily Mail.

По словам представительницы компании, на основе данных о длине проданных на eBay юбок можно составить верный прогноз погоды на ближайшие три дня.

Исследование показало, что продажи коротких юбок начинают расти непосредственно перед наступлением жары, а незадолго до небольшого похолодания женщины предпочитают покупать юбки средней длины или даже макси.

Так, например, по данным eBay, примерно за неделю до того, как в Великобритании установилась жара, продажи мини-юбок через британское отделение аукциона выросли на 200 процентов.

«Мы называем это «юбочной метеорологией». Если вы хотите узнать, какая погода будет в ближайшие три дня, — просто взгляните, в каких юбках девушки идут по улицам», — говорят на eBay.

----------


## Irina

*«Автомобиль» поехал на Coca-Cola и Mentos* 

ВАШИНГТОН, 2 июня. Энтузиасты смешивания диетического напитка Coca-Cola и конфет Mentos создали проект по использованию энергии от данной химической реакции. Они сняли и выложили в Сеть ролики запуска ракетомобиля на данном «топливе».

В 2005 году в сети активно распространялись различные видеоролики о том, какой эффект производят драже Mentos, если бросить их в бутылку Coca-Cola.

В следующем году два предприимчивых молодых человека Фриц Гробе и Стефан Вольц решили обыграть этот эффект и создали проект EepyBird, в рамках которого предстали в образе ученых, проводящих различные эксперименты над колой и конфетами, сообщает портал День за днем.

Спустя 4 года после начала своей деятельности Гробе и Вольц объявили о новом грандиозном эксперименте с Coke Zero и Mentos. В Интернете появился тизер грядущего события, из которого стало ясно, что EepyBird построили «ракетомобиль», работающий на принципе фонтанирования напитка. Премьера ролика состоялась накануне.

Создатели разместили на своем сайте запись старта своего «ракетомобиля», который приводился в движение 108 двухлитровыми бутылками Coke Zero и 648 драже Mentos. Мощные струи «коктейля» были направлены в бетонную стену, и он словно бы отталкивался от нее.

«Ракетомобилю» удалось проехать 67 м, передает портал Newsme.

Кроме того, энтузиасты поделились и видео с запуском прототипов ракетомобиля, которые предшествовали окончательному варианту.

Надо сказать, что за время своих экспериментов Фритц и Стефен установили три рекорда Гиннесса и дважды были номинированы на премию «Эмми».

Отметим, что интернет-сайт экспериментаторов изобилует разнообразными опытами. В том числе, несколько сюжетов демонстрируют «эффект домино», активирующий поочередно десятки фонтанов из смеси Coca-Cola и Mentos.

Жажда экспериментов движет многими людьми на всех континентах. Недавно мы сообщали о китайском умельце, создавшим Lamborghini Gallardo практически «из ничего». В отличие от многих китайских автомобилей-клонов, дизайн этой машины не был продиктован желанием обмануть потенциальных покупателей или посторонних наблюдателей. Создателем данного авто двигала любовь к итальянской марке.

Чень Женьмяо, 25-летний механик, влюбленный в спортивные автомобили Lamborghini, решил за неимением настоящего итальянского суперкара построить свой собственный.

Он закупил узлов и агрегатов примерно на $3 тыс. и взялся за работу, получив на выходе авто, максимальная скорость которого колеблется в пределах от 100 до 145 км/ч. И хотя это достаточно далеко от динамических качеств Gallardo, критиковать его мало кто осмелится — не каждому под силу самостоятельно собрать автомобиль.

Видео можно посмотреть здесь. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*МОСКВА, 4 июня. Внедорожник «УАЗ-469» установил мировой рекорд вместимости легкового автомобиля.
*
Как сообщает радио «Маяк» со ссылкой на пресс-службу Ульяновского автозавода, внутри внедорожника одновременно поместились 32 человека, общий вес пассажиров вместе с водителем составил почти 2 тонны, что соответствует весу африканского слона.

С полной загрузкой машина проехала 10 м, как того требуют условия мирового рекорда.

В подготовке и установлении рекорда принимали участие студенты и преподаватели циркового училища.

Предыдущий рекорд вместимости принадлежал седану «Киа Спектра», который смог вместить 23 человека.

Рекорд УАЗа был зарегистрирован Международным агентством рекордов и достижений в Москве. Фото и видеоматериалы, свидетельствующие об установлении рекорда, будут направлены во Всемирное издание «Книги рекордов Гиннеса».

Отметим, что заявку на рекорд подало руководство холдинга «Соллерс», в который входит ОАО «УАЗ».

Как сообщает портал NEWSru, сотрудник пресс-службы напомнил, что в 70-е годы прошлого века УАЗ 469 во время испытаний автомобиля въехал на Эльбрус без специального снаряжения и спустился. После этого на Эльбрус въехал «Лендровер», но спуститься не смог, однако попал в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса, так как подал заявку на установление рекорда.

----------


## Irina

*Рекламный щит в США пахнет жареным мясом*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ВАШИНГТОН, 4 июня. В штате Северная Каролина установили билборд с изображением бифштекса, который источает запах жареного мяса. Об этом сообщает Lenta.Ru со ссылкой на Associated Press.

Рекламную акцию проводит сеть продовольственных магазинов Bloom. На билборде, расположенном в городе Мурсвиль, рекламщики изобразили кусок стейка на вилке. Проезжающих мимо водителей привлекает запах мяса, якобы готовящегося на гриле.

Аромат распространяется благодаря мощному вентилятору, установленному за билбордом, который выдувает воздух на картриджи с соответствующим запахом. Система была разработана компанией Scent Air, специализирующейся на создании ароматов и оборудования для их распространения в казино, отелях и магазинах.

Билборд «пахнет» с 7 до 10 утра, а также с 16 до 19 часов вечера. Рекламная акция продлится до 18 июня.

----------


## Irina

*Японцы изобрели конфеты со вкусом лапши*

Токио, 8 ИЮНЯ. В Японии изобрели конфеты с самыми необычайными вкусами.
Как передает ИТАР-ТАСС, лакомство может таить в себе вкус рыбы под пряным соусом, курицы с острой приправой или лапши с душистыми травами. На сегодняшний день 140 различных видов конфет поступили в продажу по всей Японии.

«У нас уходит от четырех до шести месяцев на то, чтобы создать один вкус для наших конфет, — заявил представитель научно-исследовательской группы кулинаров из префектуры Нагасаки Кен Коидзуми. — А все потому, что большинство блюд, которые мы берем за основу, попросту не готовятся в нашем районе, что вынуждает нас проводить много времени в разъездах по стране, по крупице собирая «вкусы», словно кусочки невероятной мозаики».

Японцы часто показывают себя неплохими кулинарами. Так, международный конкурс по приготовлению традиционной итальянской пиццы, состоявшийся в Неаполе в мае, выиграл 33-летний повар из Японии.

Акинари Макисима работает поваром в итальянском ресторане в портовом японском городе Нагоя.

----------


## Irina

*Такса-дайвер ест колбасу для снятия стресса*

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 8 июня. Во Владивостоке появилась такса, которая погружается на дно вместе с хозяином-дайвером.

Как передает BBC, такса Бонифаций готовилась к первым погружениям в бассейне Центра подготовки водолазов Владивостокского морского техникума вместе с его руководителем и своим хозяином Сергеем Горбуновым.

Снаряжение для своего питомца Горбунов разработал и сделал сам.

«Принципиально оно ничем не отличается от водолазного снаряжения, которым пользуются люди уже лет 200. Гидрокостюм, баллон с воздухом, респиратор, маска. В маске есть запасной клапан для воздуха — я всегда могу подсоединиться и поделиться воздухом из своего баллона», — говорит Сергей.

Главное отличие собачьего костюма — в шлеме, где есть клапан для подачи кусочков колбасы. Ее дают Бонифацию для снятия стресса.

По словам Горбунова, пес очень переживал за хозяина во время его погружений и не находил себе места на берегу. Так и родилась идея брать домашнего питомца с собой.

Хозяин не намерен добиваться рекордов по длительности и дальности погружения от своего Бонифация. Сейчас они ныряют на 2-3 метра.

----------


## Irina

*Натуральный обмен не удался*

"Что такое "мужской стриптиз по-английски"? Это когда джентльмен под музыку Стинга медленно... ослабляет узел галстука". В мужском стриптизе по-белорусски галстуком дело не обошлось, и до Англии было минимум три часа полета.

Стриптиз за бесплатно устроил пенсионер из деревни Большие Эйсмонты Берестовицкого района, потому что продавщица сельмага отказалась давать ему взаймы бутылку вина. Расплатиться натурой не удалось. То ли натура оказалась не подходящей (старику 75 лет), то ли… Такой поворот событий не имел ничего схожего с подарком судьбы.

"Оскорбленный продавец вызвала милицию", - сообщает газета "Вечерний Гродно". Хотя очевидец и записал на мобильный телефон, как мужчина полностью обнажается, сам "стриптизер" факт отрицал. Теперь ему "светят" либо общественные работы, либо штраф, либо исправительные работы и даже арест или лишение свободы.

К каким только мерам не прибегают "синие" представители цвета нации, чтобы в кризисные времена ослабить удар по кошелькам приятным прикосновением к горлышку бутылки с плодово-ягодным напитком.

----------


## Irina

*
Мужчина выпал с четвертого этажа. На третий*

Граждане, будьте осторожней, находясь на четвертом этаже! В один день МЧС Беларуси рассказало о трех случаях падения с четвертого этажа пятиэтажного дома. К счастью, все живы и почти здоровы.

Особенно это касается везунчика-могилевчанина. Выпав с балкона четвертого этажа, он оказался на балконе третьего этажа.

Спасатели, приехавшие на помощь, обнаружили парня в состоянии сильного алкогольного опьянения. Мужчина был госпитализирован с закрытым переломом правой ноги, резаной раной ладони левой руки, сообщило МЧС. Со слов пострадавшего совместно с братом он употреблял спиртные напитки, после чего вышел на балкон. Свесившись через перила, не удержался и упал на балкон этажом ниже. Как обычно бывает, если бы в крови алкоголя было литром меньше, может, и не удался бы ему этот прыжок с переподвыподвертом. Кто знает… А может, падения бы просто не было.

----------


## Irina

*"Спалили" школьника*

Подросток-девятиклассник заминировал школу, чтобы родителям не рассказали, что он курит. Курил он сигарету, а школьные учителя его за этим делом застукали. Отвлекающий маневр был придуман почти тут же: звонок в милицию произошел с телефона-автомата.

Теперь за "заминирование", очевидно, родителям придется заплатить, и про курение сына тоже узнали. "Спалили" школьника сразу за двумя нехорошими делами.

----------


## Irina

*"Заяц" выжил после полета в гондоле шасси самолета*

20-летний гражданин Румынии чудом пережил перелет из Вены в Лондон, во время которого он находился в гондоле шасси самолета, принадлежащего одному из шейхов Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов. Нет, не так. "Заяц" на халяву пролетел в гондоле шасси королевского самолета и получил лишь несколько ссадин. Живучий "заяц", повезло ему!

Как сообщает Русская служба Би-би-си, по данным австрийских журналистов, нелегальный пассажир перелез через забор венского аэропорта и забрался в гондолу шасси первого же самолета, который увидел на взлетной полосе. Сообщается, что "заяц" успешно перенес перелет при температуре минус 41 градус по Цельсию, хотя и получил несколько ссадин. Все окончилось бы гораздо хуже, если бы не плохая погода, которая заставила пилота лететь несколько ниже обычного, сообщает источник.

Гражданину Румынии могли быть предъявлены обвинения в уголовном преступлении, его также могли оштрафовать или наложить какое-либо другое взыскание. Однако "зайцу" вынесли предупреждение и отпустили.

Чтобы попасть в Лондон, не требовалась виза, возможно, ему просто не хватило денег на билет… Австрийские журналисты сообщают, что "заяц" решился на рискованное путешествие, поскольку хотел побыстрее выбраться из Вены и найти работу.

----------


## Irina

*Умные трусы спасут раненых американских солдат*

ЛОС-АНДЖЕЛЕС, 10 июня. Специалисты из Калифорнийского университета разработали «умное» нижнее белье, с помощью которого можно будет измерять показатели давления и другие важные параметры состояния человека.

Как передает портал Zhelezyaka, нижнее белье имеет на поясе специальные биосенсоры, которые постоянно контактируют с кожей.

Проект поддерживается военным ведомством США. Подобное нижнее белье, в первую очередь, планируется изготавливать для солдат. Таким образом военные намерены следить за состоянием бойцов на поле боя. Помимо диагностики «умное белье» в будущем сможет делать инъекции того или иного препарата, например, для уменьшения боли во время ранения.

----------


## Irina

*
Сотни голых велосипедистов проехали по Мехико, протестуя против загрязнения Мексиканского залива*
13.06.2010


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Около 300 велосипедистов голыми проехали по центральной улице мексиканской столицы Мехико в знак протеста против загрязнения нефтепродуктами компании ВР Мексиканского залива, сообщает в воскресенье агентство AFP.

"Хватит войн и разлива нефти!" - гласит надпись на груди у одного из участников акции. Протестующие также призвали к более строгому соблюдению правил езды на велосипеде, которые регулярно нарушаются более чем четырьмя миллионами автомобилистов, которые курсируют по Мехико.

Управляемая BP платформа Deepwater Horizon затонула у побережья штата Луизиана 22 апреля после 36-часового пожара, последовавшего вслед за мощным взрывом, унесшим жизни 11 человек. Утечка нефти, которая началась следом и продолжается до сих пор, уже нанесла ущерб американским штатам Луизиана, Алабама, Миссисипи и грозит региону экологической катастрофой.

Ежедневно до 3 июня, когда компания ВР провела операцию по срезанию выходящей из аварийной скважины буровой трубы, в воду Мексиканского залива вытекало до 40 тысяч баррелей нефти (более 6 миллионов литров).

ВР предпринимала многочисленные (и большей частью - безуспешные) попытки устранить утечку. В конце мая компании не удалось залить скважину тяжелой технологической жидкостью, чтобы затем зацементировать ее.

Третьего июня подводные роботы на глубине 1,5 километра срезали выходящую из аварийной скважины буровую трубу выше противовыбросового превентора (устройство для герметизации устья скважины). На срезе был успешно размещен защитный сифон, благодаря которому нефть и газ из аварийной скважины теперь частично поступают в резервуары находящегося на поверхности танкера.

Инцидент в Мексиканском заливе стал крупнейшим аварийным разливом нефти в США, масштабы которого превысили последствия от крушения танкера Exxon Valdez у побережья Аляски в 1989 году. Тогда из севшего на мель судна вылилось около 260 тысяч баррелей нефти, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.

----------


## Irina

*Проголодался? Не залазь в компьютер, не подключайся к интернету, внимательно прочитай шестидесятый указ, может, и там что написано о запрете блуждания во Всемирной паутине в состоянии непритупляющегося чувства голода. Голод может стать причиной нездоровых мыслей. А волк из "Красной шапочки" - героем для подражания. В конце концов на каком-либо из форумов тебя неправильно поймут.*

Именно так произошло в случае с латвийским программистом, на момент происшествия безработным, а потому по всей видимости голодным. Мужчину задержали за шутки о каннибализме на одном из порталов. Высказывания латвийца привлекли полицию.

Так, сообщает Lenta.ru, одна из пользовательниц ресурса, прочитав заявления мужчины, обратилась в Рижскую психоневрологическую больницу с просьбой проверить этого человека. Врачи изучили тексты и пришли к выводу, что "человек способен реализовать нездоровые фантазии". Задержанный заявил, что просто шутил. Было поздно.

Оказывается, в Латвии в настоящее время, по информации DELFI, проходят принудительное лечение несколько человек, уличенных в каннибализме. Белорусская статистика на этот счет молчит.

***
А вот как справлялись с голодом в американском штате Айдахо… Хотя это и не голод был. Но кетчупа на "бутерброды" героиня новости потратила много. Дело в том, что в течение года 74-летняя женщина портила книги местной библиотеки, обильно поливая их майонезом, кетчупом и кукурузным сиропом. Действия пенсионерки обошлись библиотеке в несколько тысяч долларов и были названы актами вандализма. Как сообщает Корреспондент.net, женщина выливала соусы в ящик для возврата книг. А чтобы найти преступника, полиция взяла под контроль зону парковки возле библиотеки и проверила находившиеся там машины на предмет сходства с автомобилем подозреваемого.

----------


## Irina

В тюрьму - за надувание пузырей

К чему может привести такое невинное занятие как надувание пузырей? Очевидно, к чему-то такому же невинному. Или нет? Например, австралийца приговорили к 30 дням тюремного заключения. Пузырь жвачки он надул во время судебного слушания.

Как сообщает Lenta.ru, 20-летний Мирза Зуканович был фигурантом дела о нападении и был вызван на слушание. Во время заседания суда молодой человек жевал жвачку, а когда к нему обратился судья, он надул пузырь, который с характерным громким звуком лопнул. Его обвинили в неуважении к суду.

Позднее из-под стражи молодого человека отпустили. Признали, что наказание слишком сурово.

----------


## Irina

> Врачи изучили тексты и пришли к выводу, что "человек способен реализовать нездоровые фантазии". Задержанный заявил, что просто шутил. Было поздно.


Оперативненько

----------


## Irina

*Пьяные австралийцы прострелили друг другу ягодицы*

В нашей стране с проблемой алкоголизма, как правило, связывают нарушение водителями ПДД на дорогах. Особо злостные нарушители распивают алкогольные напитки прямо на глазах общественности. В Австралии же, выпив, стреляют по ягодицам. Не будем обманывать, причисляя это к частым явлениям, но про один такой инцидент стало известно на днях.

Ранения в ягодицы из пневматической винтовки получили в результате эксперимента двое 34-летних жителей Австралии. Стреляться австралийские "Пушкин" с "Дантесом" начали во время посиделок с пивом.

"Мужчины сидели и пили пиво, когда им вдруг пришло в голову, что было бы интересно выстрелить друг другу в ягодицы и узнать, насколько это больно. В итоге они так и сделали", - сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на местную полицию.

Через два дня после этого мужчин доставили в больницу - обоим потребовалась операция по извлечению из ягодиц и ног дробинок. Одного из участников эксперимента со стрельбой в ягодицы лишили лицензии на право владения оружием.

----------


## Irina

*Ураган унес собаку вместе с ее будкой на 32 километра*

Как далеко умеет летать ваша собака? А если ураган? А если в конуре?

Шутки в сторону. Случай серьезный. В Венгрии в деревне Гестеред мощный ураган унес собаку вместе с ее конурой на 32 километра, сообщает Lenta.ru. По словам хозяйки, ее пес мирно сидел на цепи в своей будке, когда начался шторм. На памяти жителей селения таких бурь раньше не было: ветер срывал крыши с домов одну за другой. Вот и собаку сорвал с места вместе с конурой. 

Счастливчика (после случая его так и прозвали) обнаружили в 32 км от дома хозяйки. "Собака была цела, хотя и сильно дрожала, а цепь и конура бесследно исчезли", - говорится в новости.

Берегите собак!

----------


## Irina

*Одна китайская пара заключила письменное соглашение, по которому жене разрешается избивать своего мужа раз в неделю. Дама (по всей видимости с непростым характером) владеет основами боевых искусств и с первых дней брака систематически бьет мужа. Сдержаться она, как сообщают, не может даже при незначительных ссорах.*

Поэтому обе половинки и пришли к такому соглашению - супруги хотят сохранить брак.

В случае же, если жена нарушит договоренность и решит вымещать злость на муже чаще, чем раз в неделю, ей придется на три дня переехать к своим родителям.

Не злите женщин, господа. Пока на каждую бьющую посуду приходится минимальное число бьющих в глаз.

----------


## Irina

_Стучитесь, и вас откопают_

Пчеловод из польского города Катовице был ошибочно признан умершим после того, как его укусила пчела. Пришел в себя мужчина уже в гробу, сообщает Корреспондент.net.

По одной из версий случившего после укуса пчелы у мужчины случился сердечный приступ, и он потерял сознание. Врачи констатировали смерть, а спустя три часа прибыли представители похоронного бюро. Пчеловода положили в гроб, крышку закрыли. Через несколько часов поляк начал звать на помощь и стучать в крышку гроба…

По другой версии, гробовщик поднял крышку гроба, чтобы снять с умершего цепочку и часы, которые хотели оставить на память его родные. Но заметил у мужчины слабый пульс и позвал врачей. "Оживший" пчеловод был госпитализирован и через несколько дней выписан из больницы. Хорошо, что хорошо заканчивается...

----------


## Irina

*Черепаха "загуляла" на два года*

Если ваше домашнее животное сбежало, не теряйте надежду. Одумается – и вернется. Например, через два года.

По информации Lenta.ru, в Великобритании семья завела черепаху, а через два дня животное, гуляя по саду рядом с домом, исчезло. Поиски не дали результатов. Хотя семейка и вживила микрочип с данными о черепахе и хозяевах в тело питомца (как знали!).

Животное нашли ветеринары через 22 месяца после исчезновения. Здоровую, ее вернули домой. Предполагают, что во время своего путешествия "она питалась клевером и одуванчиками, а зимовала в укрытии из сухих листьев".

Хорошего дня! Берегите животных!

----------


## Irina

*Учили еще с детства: не подбирай всякую гадость на дороге. Но почему-то о последствиях никогда не говорили. А вот пример.*

Новозеландца по имени Майкл Уилс оштрафовали за то, что он ехал на мотоцикле, надев на себя мангал для барбекю, сообщает Lenta.ru. Инцидент произошел в 2008 году, но суд вынес вердикт только во второй половине августа 2010 года.

Адвокат человека-мангала заявил, что его клиент подобрал мангал для барбекю на обочине дороги и решил взять его себе. А затем совершил "глупый поступок, надев на себя мангал".

После поездки новозеландец не только штраф в 700 долларов заработал, его еще пригласили сняться в рекламе продукции одной из компаний, занимающейся производством товаров для барбекю. Глядишь, отработает потерянные кровные. Не всю жизнь же с мангалом на голове ездить…

Интересно, как пришлось бы на дорогах какому-нибудь белорусскому экстремалу в костюме шашлычницы.

*В Швейцарии решили устанавливать кабинки для секса*

На улицах Цюриха установят специальные кабинки для пользующихся услугами проституток непосредственно в машине, передает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на Austrian Times. "Высокие непрозрачные ограждения призваны не столько обеспечить комфорт водителю во время секса, сколько скрыть происходящее в автомобиле от глаз проходящих мимо горожан", - пишет издание.

Устанавливать кабинки начали после многочисленных жалоб на водителей, занимающихся сексом в авто. Жаловались проходящие мимо, а также те швейцарцы, окна которых выходят "на местный квартал красных фонарей".

Кстати, проституция в Швейцарии разрешена, занимаются ею, как правило, приезжающие из-за рубежа девушки, которые официально зарегистрированы, находятся под контролем полиции, налоговой и медиков, сообщает источник.

*Ногти спасают китайца от драк*

Жизнь китайца Вэнь Цзянь наладилась после того, как он отрастил ногти длиною в 35 сантиметров. Таким образом, 41-летний мужчина решил уберечь себя от драк.

"В молодости он всегда попадал в неприятности из-за своей вспыльчивости и решил начать отращивать ногти, чтобы лишить себя возможности сжимать руку в кулак", - передает слова счастливого обладателя длинных ногтей Lenta.ru. За 13 последних лет китаец отрастил ногти длиной 35 сантиметров.

Он больше не участвует в драках. Вэнь Цзянь открыл магазин одежды для детей, название которого переводится как "Длинный ноготь". А многие посетители приходят просто для того, чтобы взглянуть на него.

По словам китайца помимо пользы (он не участвует в драках), длинные ногти также доставляют и хлопоты. Чтобы не сломать свое богатство во время сна, Вэнь Цзянь опускает руку в коробку из-под обуви.

----------


## PatR!oT

Ногти спасают китайца от драк
ВОТ ИДИОТ!!!!

----------


## Irina

*В Петербурге продают секс-кукол для собак*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 2 сентября. В петербургских магазинах появился новый гаджет для собак. «Силиконовая подруга» предназначена для решения сексуальных проблем у животных.

Секс-куклу для собак недавно представили на показе в бразильском городе Сан Паулу. Как уверяют производители, столь необычную игрушку для своих питомцев уже успели заказать жители многих стран, включая США, Германию и Японию, пишет «Комсомольская правда».

Кукла, явлющая собой довольно странную фигуру собаки, продается в трех размерах: маленькая, средняя и большая. Это позволяет удовлетворить сексуальные потребности абсолютно всех пород собак, от болонки до сенбернара.

«Идея сделать такую куклу возникла в моей голове, когда моя собака начала виснуть на любой ноге, какую только увидит, — говорит владелец компании PetSmiling Марко Гирото. — Я провел небольшое исследование, однако во всем мире не нашлось ничего подобного. И я решил это сделать!»

«А что вы хихикаете? Сексуальные проблемы у собак тоже есть. Они заставляют их зажимать между ногами разные предметы, подушки, плюшевых медвежат, или ногу хозяина, — объясняет менеджер по маркетингу зоошопа. — У нас уже два заказа поступило. С поправкой на особенности российского менталитета, за полмесяца это не так уж и мало.

Отметим, конус, выполняющий роль отверстия сзади, у резиновой подруги съемный. На ногах у нее можно обнаружить присоски. Это сделано для того, чтобы в порыве страсти собака не повалила секс-игрушку на землю.

«Когда игрушка не используется, или вы не хотите, чтобы кто-то догадался о её функциях: пробка закрывает отверстие, и она превращается в современное произведение искусства», – советуют авторы новинки.

----------


## Sanych

Блин, о кроликах бы кто подумал ))) Им нужнее!!!

----------


## Irina

*На Украине скрестили бордель с фаст-фудом*

КИЕВ, 8 сентября. На Украине решили скрестить бордель с фаст-фудом и уличным платежным терминалом. Если проект «Секс-бокс» получит развитие, то удовлетворить половое влечение на городской улице будет почти так же просто, как голод или жажду. А в перспективе можно объединить этот автоматизированный комплекс и с кабинкой для голосования на выборах.

Проект «Секс-бокс" в рамках Сеульского биеннале дизайна — 2010 представили украинские архитекторы Дмитрий Жуйков и Арина Агеева. сообщает City24.ua. Девиз проекта: «Секс для всех, секс везде».

«Наш проект — это сеть юнитов, «секс-боксов» которые мобильно располагаются в местах с повышенной потребностью в сексе — на общественных пляжах, площадях и улицах городов, в местах проведения крупных общественных мероприятий, городских парках. Каждый юнит создан на базе морского контейнера — для упрощения производства, транспортировки, и глобализации. Снаружи бокс имеет светодиодный видеодисплей на всю высоту для привлечения внимания. Вход платный через купюроприемник на двери, при входе автомат сразу выдает презервативы. Внутри оборудовано место для секса — плоскость с изменяемой геометрией для секса в разных позах, управляется сенсорным дисплеем», — рассказали авторы проекта.

Внутри находятся: умывальник, автомат с салфетками и презервативами, зеркало, мусорный бак. Бокс очищается автоматически горячим паром и бактерицидной лампой после каждого использования, после выхода людей (определяется теплодатчиком) и вручную обслуживающим персоналом — раз в сутки, или реже/чаще в зависимости от интенсивности использования.

Для секса в таких условиях нужен только партнер и определенная смелость, потому что человек в мобильном автоматизированном боксе уподобляется заготовке для гамбургера, движущейся по транспортеру Макдональдса. Кроме того, все вокруг будут видеть, зачем ты туда зашел и после чего — вышел. А это еще больше обесценит секс и все, что с ним связано.

Впрочем, последняя проблема легко снимается, если объединить этот автоматизированный комплекс с кабинкой для голосования на выборах. У политически пассивных, но сексуально активных граждан появится стимул участвовать в избирательном процессе, а сам факт посещения «Секс-бокса» в день выборов не будет вызывать у окружающих столь однозначных ассоциаций.

----------


## Irina

*Психологи советуют женщинам выбирать мужа по носкам*

ВАШИНГТОН, 14 октября. Специалисты в области сексуальной психологии утверждают, что для того, чтобы узнать, каков мужчина в постели и в семейной жизни, опытной женщине достаточно всего лишь увидеть его носки.

Предпочтение спортивным носкам отдают мужчины, страдающие повышенным себялюбием и даже эгоизмом, сообщает Israland. Носки яркой расцветки выбирают мужчины-оптимисты и заводилы, которые склонны к измене.

Если мужчина носит носки со зверушками или мультяшными рисунками, по словам психологов, следует уходить от него, так как это типичный маменькин сынок. Консервативные в постели и быту кавалеры делают выбор в пользу однотонных черных, серых или белых носков. По мнению психологов, именно последних можно назвать лучшими любовниками.

----------


## Sanych

Вывод для мужчин, знакомится нужно на пляже, что бы носки не просекли

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*,  а зимой как?

----------


## Sanych

В солярии

----------


## Irina

*Объявлены самые шокирующие названия улиц в США*

Подведены итоги конкурса на самое шокирующее или глупое название улицы, который проходил в США. После его объявления стало ясно, что в мире еще хватает оригиналов, которые дают улицам такие имена, что иногда волосы на голове становятся дыбом. На первом месте оказалась небольшая улочка в штате Мичиган, которая находится рядом с парком. Ее имя должно пугать молоденьких, да и не только, девушек, ведь в свое время какой-то умник догадался назвать эту тропинку… «Путь психопата» (Psucho Path road). Дороги «Вон-туда» и «Вон-сюда» это еще цветочки.

Например, в Штатах есть улица, название которой можно перевести на местном сленге как «Утренняя эрекция». Еще есть «Кровавое ведро», «Улица тени смерти» , «Улица воздержания», которая контактирует с «Озабоченной улицей» и так далее.

Второе место после долгих обсуждений было присуждено самой страшной улицы для семейных пар – «Улицы разводов» (Divorce street). Почему ее так назвали остается только гадать, но такая дорога имеется в штате Пенсильвания.

А замкнула эту сомнительную тройку призеров улица в штате Арканзас. По-английски она называется Farfrompoopen. Если попытаться перевести это слово с местного диалекта, то выяснится, что это… «Далекий от сортира». Видимо, ее название служит своеобразным предупреждением о том, что поблизости приличных мест общего пользования нет, а нужду при желании лучше всего справить на лоне природы.

----------


## Sanych

Заселялись нищие в поисках лучшей жизни на вновь открытых землях, да беглые каторжники. Кто-там особо напрягал мозг что бы названия давать.

----------


## Irina

*Во Франции 10 человек выпрыгнули из окна, увидев демона*

24 октября 2010 Источник vesti 

Массовый приступ паранойи во Франции. 10 жителей небольшого городка Ла-Верьер (департамент Ивелин, юго-западнее Парижа) выпрыгнули из окна третьего этажа, преследуемые демоном.

В качестве чёрта выступил их же родственник, которого они считали представителем нечистой силы. Мужчина неожиданно заявился в гости, но вместо положенных по логике приветствий получил несколько ударов ножом. После чего негостеприимные хозяева всем составом, включая детей, покинули квартиру не совсем тривиальным способом.

Все пострадавшие, включая раненого ножом мужчину, доставлены в больницу. Главное теперь, чтобы их палаты находились на первом этаже.

сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на французский новостной канал Эл-се-и.

*По уточненным данным, из окон третьего этажа выпрыгнули 10, а не 11 человек, как было сообщено первоначально. Одиннадцатый получил множественные ножевые ранения.*

По сведениям телеканала, инцидент произошел во время семейного праздника. Во время застолья его участники увидели, что в помещении появился их родственник , «которого они считали демоном». Это вызвало сильную панику. Пришедшего гостя встретили ударами ножа, а затем часть находившихся в квартире гостей и родственников в ужасе выпрыгнули в окна.

В свою очередь, газета Parisien со ссылкой на полицию сообщает, что пострадавшие проводили спиритический сеанс. Инцидент произошел на третьем этаже жилого дома в местечке Ла Веррьер. В квартире, где находились 13 человек, среди ночи заплакал ребенок. Его отец, африканец, который на тот момент по неизвестным причинам был совершенно голым, решил накормить ребенка.

Тогда сожители почему-то приняли его за дьявола, пырнули ножом и выгнали из квартиры. Когда он попытался вернуться, жильцы испугались и решили спастись от нечистой силы, выбросившись из окна. Причем один из них взял с собой двухлетнюю дочь.

Все пострадавшие доставлены в больницы региона, никто не погиб.

----------


## Irina

*Парочку из Берлина осудили за секс на скрипящей кровати*

БЕРЛИН, 23 ноября. Жителей Германии Стефани Мюллер и Лукаса Цетша привлекли к суду за то, что они мешали своим соседям спать, когда занимались сексом. Все бы ничего, но их кровать громко скрипела. Разбирательство состоялось в Берлине.

В материалах дела указывается, что инцидент со скрипящей кроватью произошел в одну из ночей в июле 2010 года, сообщает D News. Соседи 24-летней Мюллер и 25-летнего Цетша слушали скрип кровати в течение полутора часов и после этого направили местным властям десяток жалоб на поведение молодых людей.

В итоге Мюллер и Цетша было решено привлечь к административной ответственности — их обвинили в нарушении закона о тишине и потребовали выплатить штраф в размере 100 евро. Однако девушка и ее партнер отказались платить штраф, после чего дело было передано в суд. Выступая перед судьей, Мюллер заявила, что кровать, на которой она и Цетш занимались сексом, была новой и не должна была сильно скрипеть. Кроме того, немка ответила, что она и ее друг не шумели. «Быть может, вы и не шумели, но вот ваша кровать все-таки помешала соседям», — отметил судья.

Цетш поддержал свою партнершу, отметив, что, по его мнению, он и его партнерша не должны были помешать соседям спать. «Это был совершенно обычный секс, ничего особенного», — отметил молодой человек.

Поскольку соседи, пожаловавшиеся на поведение молодой пары не явились на заседание суда, дело было о скрипящей кровати было прекращено.

----------


## vova230

Предварительно проверяйте кровати на скрип и при необходимости проводите чистку и смазку. Надо внести такое в правила пользования

----------


## Irina

*Американка подала в суд на кота*

ВАШИНГТОН, 6 декабря. Жительница Нью-Джерси подала в суд на владельца нью-йоркского бара. Она утверждает, что на нее якобы напал живущий в заведении кот по кличке Минни Второй.

В иске 53-летняя Шерил Сибли заявила, что животное нанесло ей настолько серьезные повреждения, что ей даже потребовалась госпитализация, сообщает New York Post.

В документах указано, что Минни Второй совершил нападение на Сибли в октябре 2009 года. Почему женщина решила обратиться в суд только теперь, неизвестно. Кроме того, в иске она не смогла точно описать характер своих травм и сообщить подробности нападения кота. Тем не менее, она потребовала у владельца бара McSorley's Old Ale House Мэттью Маэра выплаты компенсации за причиненный вред.

Однако владелец бара категорически отверг обвинения Сибли. Он пояснил, что в те часы, когда в бар приходят посетители, котам запрещается бродить по помещениям, где собирается большое количество народу.

----------


## Carlen

Из всех новостей понравилось про художника. ОН вообще без помощи рук пишет картины? только движением таза?

----------


## Irina

Да, именно так) Я по ТНТ передачку смотрела - прикольно))

----------

